# Hobbs & Shaw: Erster Trailer zum neuen Fast & Furious-Film



## PCGH-Redaktion (1. Februar 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Hobbs & Shaw: Erster Trailer zum neuen Fast & Furious-Film* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Hobbs & Shaw: Erster Trailer zum neuen Fast & Furious-Film*


----------



## Van25 (1. Februar 2019)

*Hobbs & Shaw: Erster Trailer zum neuen Fast & Furious-Film*

"Hobbs & Shaw: Der Spin-off des kommenden Fast & Furious Films".. und schon ist es halb so wild um die fehlenden Hauptcharaktere - die Autos.


----------



## Two-Face (1. Februar 2019)

*AW: Hobbs & Shaw: Erster Trailer zum neuen Fast & Furious-Film*

Klingt wie eine Anwaltskanzlei.


----------



## Ion (1. Februar 2019)

*AW: Hobbs & Shaw: Erster Trailer zum neuen Fast & Furious-Film*

Trailer angesehen. Jetzt brauche ich den Film nicht mehr gucken, die besten Szenen waren im Trailer


----------



## Mahoy (1. Februar 2019)

*AW: Hobbs & Shaw: Erster Trailer zum neuen Fast & Furious-Film*

Ah, bekennend in der Kategorie "Doof, aber lustig". Das ist mehr als der Rest der (jüngeren) F&F-Filme, die sich über weite Strecken viel zu ernst genommen haben und könnte direkt funktionieren ...


----------



## Bluntasia (2. Februar 2019)

*AW: Hobbs & Shaw: Erster Trailer zum neuen Fast & Furious-Film*

Das war auf jeden der letzte Teil davon.
Seit Tokyo Drift nur noch Müll.


----------



## John-800 (2. Februar 2019)

*AW: Hobbs & Shaw: Erster Trailer zum neuen Fast & Furious-Film*

Ehm falscher Film Titel???

Beim tuning trinkt man in ner Werkstatt ein Bier und philosophiert über Abgaße, aber Prügeleien hab ich da noch keine gesehen...


----------



## Mahoy (2. Februar 2019)

*AW: Hobbs & Shaw: Erster Trailer zum neuen Fast & Furious-Film*



John-800 schrieb:


> Beim tuning trinkt man in ner Werkstatt ein Bier und philosophiert über Abgaße, aber Prügeleien hab ich da noch keine gesehen...



Dann hast du dabei entweder nicht genug Bier getrunken oder nicht intensiv genug philosophiert. Oder beides.


----------



## restX3 (2. Februar 2019)

*AW: Hobbs & Shaw: Erster Trailer zum neuen Fast & Furious-Film*

Mal davon ab das es ziemlich geschmacklos ist nach dem Tod von Paul Walker weiter diese Serie zu melken, sieht das einfach nur nach 08/15 Hollywood Action aus. Zudem hat man längst den Geist der Serie verloren was es eigentlich mal mal. Naja wers mag.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Februar 2019)

*AW: Hobbs & Shaw: Erster Trailer zum neuen Fast & Furious-Film*

Hübsche Frauen und tolle Auto´s, der Rest nix gut


----------



## Mahoy (2. Februar 2019)

*AW: Hobbs & Shaw: Erster Trailer zum neuen Fast & Furious-Film*



restX3 schrieb:


> Mal davon ab das es ziemlich geschmacklos ist nach dem Tod von Paul Walker weiter diese Serie zu melken, sieht das einfach nur nach 08/15 Hollywood Action aus. Zudem hat man längst den Geist der Serie verloren was es eigentlich mal mal. Naja wers mag.



Auch wenn ich derselben Ansicht bin, dass die jüngeren Teile inhaltlich und dramaturgisch stark nachgelassen haben, war das Konzept schon immer dasselbe: "Mehr oder weniger schöne Menschen machen mehr oder weniger dumme (und überwiegend unrealistische) Dinge im Zusammenhang mit Fahrzeugen."

Kurz, das Hirn musste man schon immer abschalten, nur brauchte man später zusätzlich auch größere Mengen Alkohol. "Hobbs & Shaw" scheint mir da eher wieder etwas zurückzurudern, insbesondere durch den Verzicht auf zu viele Protagonisten (von denen dann die meisten außer unwitzigen Sprüchen ohnehin nichts beitrugen) und die Rückkehr zum Buddy-Kern des ersten Teils: Ein Gesetzeshüter und ein Krimineller retten den Tag und raufen sich dafür trotz aller Diskrepanzen zusammen, weil sie trotz unterschiedlichen Werdegangs doch recht ähnliche Typen sind.


----------



## RyzA (2. Februar 2019)

*AW: Hobbs & Shaw: Erster Trailer zum neuen Fast & Furious-Film*

Richtig ernst haben die ganze Reihe noch nie genommen. Obwohl mir die Schauspieler schon symphatisch sind.
Wer  auf coole Autos&Sprüche, schöne Frauen und viel Action steht ist damit gut bedient.


----------



## FortuneHunter (3. Februar 2019)

*AW: Hobbs & Shaw: Erster Trailer zum neuen Fast & Furious-Film*

Gutes Action Popkorn Kino zum Hirn abhängen lassen. Mehr erwarte ich von Fast & Furious nicht und das wird hier geliefert.


----------

